# Guerlain Perfume Bottle



## edteach (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello- I'm new to bottle collecting and the forum. I've recently moved to a coastal area and frequently take walks and find interesting bottles. This was yesterdays prized find. I did a few searches, I realize it is a perfume bottle from a French company Guerlain. In searching images for Guerlain bottles, I found all sorts, but none that matched this. I did read a description for their bottles that would date it to the 1870's, but cannot confirm with a photo. Here's a description: Clear glass, picture of what appears to be a woman or angel with a sword in one hand and maybe an olive branch in the other. The word "Guerlain" is above this image, and below it says "Marque de Fabrique". Under this, "15 RUE de la PAIX" then PARIS and Depose. It's fairly weathered and worn down. Just curious if anyone can identify it, tell me the age, rarity, and if it has any monetary value. Also, can anyone give me some recommendations on books to read for a beginning collector/hunter?[attachment=IMG_4343.jpg]


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 6, 2014)

Any Bottle Price Guide Book can help you understand the rarity and value of different types of bottles, one of my favorites being the "Antique Trader Bottles Identification and Price Guide" by Michael Poluk.Kovels' and Warman's Books are also helpful. You can purchase these from Ebay or Amazon.  Websites are also very useful such as http://www.sha.org/bottle/  which helps you understand pretty much everything you need to know about bottles.  A little history on your perfume/cologne bottle:The Guerlain Company, a French Perfume House begin in 1828 and was founded by Pierre-François Pascal Guerlain. Starting with common hygiene products, Guerlain was also creating perfumes for his customers, and over time he developed the business into a highly successful company that became an official perfumer for several European royal courts.After he died, his son Aimé Guerlain became the main perfumer. His famous perfume Jicky, created in 1889, became the first "modern" perfume. It is also believed that it was he who created the so-called "Guerlinade"—the Guerlain signature base notes used for creation of multiple Guerlain perfumes.His nephew Jacques Guerlain was the next nose of the Guerlain house. He created some of the most well-known perfumes of the house, including L'Heure Bleue (1912), Mitsouko (1919) and Shalimar (1925), which is one of the best loved perfumes of all time.Jean-Paul Guerlain is the grandson of Jacques Guerlain. He first assisted, and then created his first "solo" offering, the now-famous Vetiver (1959). His other well-known creations include Habit Rouge, Chamade, Eau de Guerlain and Nahema.The Guerlain perfume house was a family business until 1994, when it was acquired by Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy (LVMH). In 2002, the family legacy of Guerlain ended with Jean-Paul Guerlain's retirement, though he continues to work for the house as a consultant. Thierry Wasser was named the official in-house perfumer of Guerlain in 2008.The flagship Guerlain boutique in Paris was thoroughly renovated and reopened in June 2005. The house at the magic address 68 Champs Elysées, now not only a boutique and the main office but a museum as well, welcomes customers again.http://www.fragrantica.com/designers/Guerlain.html I would say your bottle is worth anywhere between $10-$20. EBAYIt is not rare but not common either, so I would say uncommon or maybe scarce.I think you are right about it dating to around the 1870's, a close pic of the base and neck seams would help confirm it.


----------



## edteach (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for your very detailed and comprehensive reply. I'll check out those books and websites too. Still trying to get the mud and grime out of that bottle!


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello 2find4me  That type of information is ideal for those that are on this forum.  Very informative and meaningful.  Thank you.  RED M


----------



## epgorge (Apr 17, 2014)

Marque de Fabrique: COMMUNITY TRADEMARK The completion of the 'common market' or ... mark may be used as a
 manufacturer's mark, a mark for goods of a trading company, or service mark. .. I assume the rest is the address of the product and depose would tell you to disgard the bottle when done?Joel


----------

